# Everyone state your #5 now!



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Lets all say once and for all who we think is our next Heat rookie. This way when the day comes whoever was right will be hailed as our "Oracle" and showered with praise . Here are the rules:

1. You can't pick Lebron, Darko, or Carmelo.

2. Do NOT take into consideration who you "know" Toronto is going to pick. Example: "Oh Toronto is taking Bosh so I wont say him." (You can say him)

3. This is all assuming the Heat pick at #5 and not trade down or up.

4. No ridiculing other's picks.

5. Explain why he's your pick


So here goes:

Leandrinho Barbosa

This boy is better than Ford in every way. Why wouldn't Riley take the best PG? Riley would probably tell you himself this is the position he finds most important. I say Barbosa proves himself in the draft workouts. The only reason he is the second best PG right now is because he wasn't exposed as much as Ford.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

1. Bosh - The next K.G.?If hes still on the board hes our man!
2. Lampe - Projected to be the next Dirk!
3. Ford - Undersized with a suspect shot,but hes lightning quick and has a 40 inch vert!
4. Kaman - Hes white,7'0 and legit! 
5. Baby Shaq - His WWE physique and 3pt range put him here!
6. Pietrus - Has INSANE hops,and brings solid D and 3pt range to the table!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Come on Heatlunatic pick one  Dont list them all just so when one of them is picked you can say you called it


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

ford should be best pg available


----------



## freakofnature (Mar 30, 2003)

Kaman


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Chris Bosh :yes:


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

Chris Bosh


----------



## TrueHeatFan (May 23, 2003)

TJ Ford - quick, great passer. Will create for other teammates

+Kandi looks very promising


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Chris Bosh - he's still 2-3 years away, cause he's very weak and young but that's why you draft for potential. Dude plays like a SF right now, but can play PF or even some center in the weak east once he bulks up


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

TJ Ford..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

trade


----------



## Dave-C. (Jun 25, 2002)

Chris Bosh

But:

I got the feling that Baby shaq can become an option.
Some reports (not only his agent) speak very highly of him with great post skills.
He already growed to 6'10 and can still growe while are at 255.

He's now my 2nd option.


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

1st option: Chris Bosh.

2nd option: T.J. Ford. 

3rd option : Chris Kaman - the more I read about him, the more I like.


----------



## dirtysam (Jul 17, 2002)

I think that we'll either trade down (for a player) or out of the first round (for the cap space).


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

Ford


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Baby Shaq!:yes:


----------



## Kyokoap (Apr 20, 2003)

Dwyane Wade!!!

He'll be great fit in Miami Heat with Caron, Brain Grant and Eddie House...
Hm...As for Eddie Jones, thank you for your service so far, but, it's not the right place to you... Wherever you go, it's a benefit to us, as well as you too...


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Dwyane Wade!!!


We will trade the pick before we take Wade at #5!:yes:


----------



## HeatFan33 (Mar 30, 2003)

Isnt there some question on how tall "baby shaq" really is? I have read where he may be anywhere from 6-8 to 6-10.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HeatFan33</b>!
> Isnt there some question on how tall "baby shaq" really is? I have read where he may be anywhere from 6-8 to 6-10.


Hes 6'10 in shoes!:yes:


----------



## freakofnature (Mar 30, 2003)

I hear that he's gonna grow another 1-2"


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I'd take TJ Ford... He's great at creating shots for his teammates, he's undersized but he has a sick vertical leap, and yea his shot isn't very good but neither is Jason Kidd's shot.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

barbosa

He would be the next Hilario but a pg.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> We will trade the pick before we take Wade at #5!:yes:


Thought it was fun to see how Heat fans felt about the Wade pick. It saddens me to see that guys like Barbosa, Milicic, Lampe and Kaman were ahead of Wade.

Is Wade the biggest steal in recent NBA history?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I'd say not. Only one of the players infront of him hasn't had an all-star career so far.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

gi0rdun said:


> Thought it was fun to see how Heat fans felt about the Wade pick. It saddens me to see that guys like *Barbosa*, Milicic, Lampe and Kaman were ahead of Wade.
> 
> Is Wade the biggest steal in recent NBA history?


Barbosa wasn't ahead of Wade. That was my personal opinion and most of the mocks had him as a middle rounder at best. When he was still available near the end of the first round I was laughing at the stupidity of NBA GM's like I do every year because they're so awful at drafting.

The top 2 picks were set in stone for a year in advance and once the draft order was realized the top 4 picks became set. Miami was just assumed to take a PG or C because of need, and Wade was expected to go no lower than #7 to Chicago.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

And that's why we aren't NBA GMs


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL. This thread is crazy. Very little mention of the guy who goes on to be at least number two out of this draft. I wasnt following the Heat back then, so I didn't know Wade wasn't on anyone's radar.

Its almost scary. Good work Pfund.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This thread made me think back to the last game of that regular season, up in Toronto, where the loser of the game got the 4th seed and the winner the 5th. And Rasual Butler plays great, we win and were all so pissed off because we had most likely lost out on Chris Bosh, who is a very good player but not Wade.

Still amazed at how lucky we got that year.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, that's hilarious. And here we are again with the MIA-TOR, Bosh/Wade drama.


----------



## HeatBall (Jan 14, 2009)

im going to go with kaman but thats wishfull thinking


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

HeatBall said:


> im going to go with kaman but thats wishfull thinking


I think we already used the pick on a guy named Wade.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> We will trade the pick before we take Wade at #5!:yes:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I guess Wade is a steal like CP3 and Roy are a steal but nothing like Nash, Boozer or Ginobli...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

No idea why I'm putting this in this thread, but Chris Bosh deserves to be slapped if he doesn't sign with Miami next summer.

He might have a nice long career and play for some good teams in Toronto, but he'll never win a title there. Miami is not only a more fun place to live for an NBA star (or anyone, really), but Wade, Bosh, Beasley would be one of the most explosive scoring combinations in the league.

There. I'm done.

Edit: Just kidding. Stoudemire should also be slapped if he doesn't try to go to the Heat.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> No idea why I'm putting this in this thread, but Chris Bosh deserves to be slapped if he doesn't sign with Miami next summer.


:champagne:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> NJust kidding. Stoudemire should also be slapped if he doesn't try to go to the Heat.


If he'll play center, that is who I want.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So does anyone know what would have to happen personnel-wise for us to be able to sign two max guys if the salary cap went down to $50 mill? I'm wondering if we might end up so thin we'd have little to no depth beyond those three.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Jace said:


> So does anyone know what would have to happen personnel-wise for us to be able to sign two max guys if the salary cap went down to $50 mill? I'm wondering if we might end up so thin we'd have little to no depth beyond those three.


If we signed 2 max contracts we would have like $20-$25 million in cap space. Beasley, Chalmers and Cook will cost $8 million, so we will have 5 players signed in $12-17 million in cap space to sign 3-4 role players and the rest of the money can be spent on veterans on minimum contracts. Then in 2011-2012, Chalmers, Beasley and Cook will want raises, but we will be able to go over the salary cap to sign them, and have exceptions to add more players. 

Realistically, we could have a line-up of (using players based on their current contract, not availability)

Chalmers, Tinsley
Wade, Cook, House
Beasley, Hill
Bosh, Odom
Camby, O'Neal, Magloire

That line-up would be close to $53 million when you calculate it conservatively. I calculated $25 million for Wade and Bosh, Beasley/Chalmers/Cook is $8 million, Odom is $7 million, Tinsley/House/Hill/Magloire would be around $6 million, Camby/O'Neal would be around $7 million. Now, that team isn't possible because most of those players aren't going to be free agents this year, but it's just to get an idea of what might be possible.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I think ^^ is _slightly_ wishful thinking.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I think it's pretty realistic. There is a good chance Bosh comes to Miami next season. Odom isn't coming to Miami obviously, but I picked him for his salary, he could be replaced by a John Salmons or Tayshaun Prince. Camby is just an example for a veteran center. Hill, House and Tinsley are all role players. Everybody else is already on the team.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

16-year-old Cavs fans from California telling us what's wishful thinking on our roster. No thanks. See ya.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Haha, be nice.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sorry, another board I post on is getting infiltrated with outside fans claiming Wade is going to demand a trade to Toronto or walk to Chicago when given the chance. I'm a little annoyed.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Can't believe I wanted Lampe 

Thank you, Riles. Should've known we'd never go Euro :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just noticed that I posted in this thread back then with my old username, HeatFan33


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL.

I didnt post in this thread, but i'm sure i posted in others. I was all on the Lampe bandwagon :laugh:


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Everyone wanted some one different lol. I was all about TJ Ford. Thankfully Riley doesn't listen to us.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I'm a Heat fan by birthplace geography. stop hating


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Why the hell would I say Bosh plays like a SF. I hate reading old posts of me


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL, I was lookin at that one too. I guess he was really skinny coming out.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I'll put anything on Bosh and Lebron being on the same team this time next year.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Well, they'd have to deal with the _Wademire_, then...featuring Michael Beasley.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I remember trying to decide between Kaman and Ford

I think I wanted Kaman.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Seriously good thing none of you guys are NBA GMs.


----------

